# Crow Rifle



## VArmintHunter08 (May 11, 2004)

Would a 22 LR be a good gun for crow hunting


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Better check the regs on using a rifle for bird hunting. I don't know the specs, but I know rifles are illegal for turkeys and most small game in general.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I would use a full choke with #4 shot. I would also get some decoys and a caller and call some in.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

a .22 should do fine laws permiting, use a CCI velocitor, you wont be disapointed


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> Better check the regs on using a rifle for bird hunting. I don't know the specs, but I know rifles are illegal for turkeys and most small game in general.


rifles are not illegal for turkeys, ive harvested turkeys with my 270, here in oklahoma, you can hunt turkeys with a rifle after deer muzzle loading season is over, which is 2 days into turkey season, i took mine at 200-250 yards


----------

